# looking for ideas



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I was wondering if you guys could help me out. I was thinking about a 4'' 1911 in 9mm single stack. I don't want to spend more than $600-700. anything higher and I might as well just get a P99 AS. I was thinking about maybe a old used Llama or something or maybe a Star. Those are a little lacking in quality though. I don't know exaclty what else is out there in terms of a 9mm 1911. I know some of you think it a heinous offense to want a 1911 in 9mm, but I can afford to shoot more in 9mm.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I think you were on base when you said you might as well get a P99. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you want a metal gun in 9mm. Have you thought of a Browning High Power or a Kimber. The new Springfield EMP is about $875 or more everywhere I have been. S&W is a little over $600 for some of theirs. Good luck.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I picked up a used 1991 Colt for $500. My wife has run around 6500 rounds through it since then, all it needed was new springs.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

If you want a SA 9mm Luger automatic, there's the Hi Power. If you want a single-stack there's the Walther P38 , Walther P1, Smith & Wesson 39 series, and other older designs(like the Helwan). I'm sure there are many others out there that I don't know about in your price range. All the pistols I listed are high-quality.


----------

